# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Pashko Gjeçi, perkthyesi me i madh i gjuhes shqipe

## Albo

*PERKTHYESI I RRETHUAR NGA HARRESA 

Pashko Gjeçi, të sfidosh duke heshtur* 


Tamtamet e mediave nuk ranë dy javë më parë, edhe pse përkthyesi më i madh i gjallë i gjuhës shqipe kishte 84-vjetorin e lindjes. Askush nuk trokiti në apartamentin, te pallatet e Shallvareve, ku ngrys ditët Pashko Gjeçi. Për të bota e këtushme ka perënduar prej kohësh, rron vetëm në kujtesën e tij. Prej vitesh nuk e kujton më askush, as shoqëria e as miqtë e dikurshëm. E harruan që kur ra në burg, e gjithnjë i venin rrallë e më rrallë. I vetmi që grishte harresën ishte Eqerem Çabej.
Sot shumkush e di në anën tjetër të vdekjes. Në këtë harresë më 7 qershor festoi edhe lindjen e tij. Megjithëse kurrë tamtamet nuk kanë rënë për të, Pashko Gjeçi bën pjesë ndër ata intelektualë që nuk e la veten të rrëmbehej nga ai pesëdhjetëvjetësh ndeshjesh të fëlliquara në emër të pushtetit.
I rrethuar me heshtje endi shkronjë pas shkronje udhën drejt përjetësisë. Ndryshe nga shumë njerëz që rreken të ecin duke u zvarritur në emër të karierës, Pashko Gjeçi kurrë nuk e bëri këtë. Vepra që ai krijoi e ngjiti në majën e Olimpit të letërsisë shqiptare, edhe pse nuk është zvenitur kurrë me lavde dhe çmime. Përgjatë dyzet vjetëve ka jetuar në një dhomë shumë të ngushtë, sipër apartamentit të tanishëm. Aty ka përjetësuar emrin e tij, megjthëse në ngrysje të kësaj jete nuk ndihet mirë me shëndet. Këtë askush nuk e di. Ashtu siç pak vetë e dinë që "Komedia hyjnore" erdhi nga Pashko Gjeçi.

Ferrparajsa e Pashko Gjeçit
Përkthimi ka qënë kurdoherë ai i thjeshti, që s'i gjendej muzë në Parnas që t'i bëhej krah. Në këtë formë ka ardhur dhe Dantia në gjuhën shqipe. Me sa duket çdo njeri që pas lë një emër të mirë ka një fat të çiditshëm. Kur e arrestuan më 4 shtator të vitit 1947, " për fajin pjesëmarrje në grup kundër pushteti", Pashko Gjeçin e kyçën për tre muaj në një dhomë izolimi. Me tu mbyllur porta metalike, pas shpinës së tij drita mbeti përjashta. Në ditët e para, i mbështjellë nga kundërmimi i lagështirës nuk arrinte të përceptonte hapësirën. Kurr terri nisi ta mbështjellë, endi me emër shpirtërat e ferrit. Edhe pse jo plotësisht e botur, vepra e përkthyer e Pashko Gjeçit nuk shkohet lehtë nëpër duar. Madje edhe vetë Noli nuk mori përsipër të përkthente Danten. Nasho Jorgaqi thotë se "i bërë propozim Nolit por ai nuk e mori përsipër". E ndërsa Pashko Gjeçi e shqipëroi nga qelitë e ferrit të diktaturës komuniste.

*Kush është Pashko Gjeçi*

Lindi në Shkodër më 7 shtator të vitit 1918. Mbaroi shkollën e Jezuitëve si dhe gjimnazin Jezuit në qytetin e lindjes. Nga pedagogët kujton me nderim të madh Eqerm Çabejn, Pashko Gecin. Që në moshë të re, aty nga viti 1934, përktheu disa poezi të poetit italian, Xhakomo Leopardi. Në shkollë mëson mirë italisht, më pas në gjimnaz, greqishten e vjetër dhe latinishten, gjuhë në të cilat përktheu mrekullitë e letërsisë botërore. Në vitin 1938, me gjysmë burse të siguruar nga qeveria e asja kohe, regjistrohet në Fakultetin e Letërsisë dhe Filozofisë në Romë. Pashku gjithnjë kujton me kënaqësi leksionet e prof. Ernest Koliqit edhe pse shoqërimi me të do të kushtonte në atëdhe 5 vjet burg . Me 15 korrik të viti 1942 diplomohet Doktor në Letërsi. Pas kthimit në atdhe, më 4 shtator 1947, ndalohet me akuzën "Pjesëmarrje në grup kundër pushtetit". Në lirim e trasferojnë në Fushë Krujë ku punoi shumë gjatë për përkthimin e "Purgatorit" dhe të "Parajsës". Kur Noli nuk e mori përsipër përkthimin e Dates në prag të 700-vjetorit të poetit të madh, ata të shtëpisë botuese iu drejtuan sërish Pashko Gjeçit. Kështu që në vitin 1960 u botua kantiku i pare, ajo pjesë e parë e komedisë "Ferri". Veprës nuk u bë ndonjë jehonë e madhe. Por ish-drejtori i shtëpisë botuese në atë kohë, Nasho Jorgaqi, thotë se shqipërim të tillë mund të bënte vetëm Pashko Gjeçi. Menjëherë pas botimit të "Komedisë hyjnore" nisi të përkthente "Odisenë". Të gjitha honorarët e "Komedisë" i harxhoi në ato ece-jakjet Tiranë-Durrës. A thua se ishte në ndjekje të Homerit për të krijuar "Odisenë" në shqip.


*Nasho Jorgaqi: Jemi të padrejtë ndaj Pashko Gjeçit*

Përkthimi i Dantes ishte një ngjarje jo vetëm për letersinë, por edhe për kulturën tonë kombëtare. Duhet t'i jemi mirënjohës këtij përkthyesi shumë të zotin, por tepër modest. Megjithëse ka sjellë në shqip kryeveprat e letërsisë botërore, kurrë nuk u kujdes për emerin e tij. Në heshtje të plotë, ashtu në vetmi përktheu veprën më të vështirë të letërsisë, që edhe Noli nuk e mori përsipër. Ashtu në vetmi të plotë e gjeje shpesh Pashkun tek përsëriste trecinat e Dantes. Duhet t'i jemi mirënjohës Pashko Gjeçit, madje prej vitesh jemi treguar të padrejtë me të. Është në nderin e Ministrisë së Kulturës të nderojë Pashko Gjeçin, tani që është ende gjallë.


*Edmond Tupja, Pashkun do ta krahasoja me Nolin*

Pashko Gjeçi ka sjellë në shqip mrekullirat e greqishtes së vjetër. Këtë nuk e ka bërë dhe s'ka për ta bërë njeri tjetër. Pashku me përkthimet që u ka bërë kryeveprave të letërsisë botërore ka dhënë një kontribut të jashtëzakonshëm në letërsinë shqiptare. Në fushën e përkthimeve është ndër më të mirët, unë do ta krahasoja me Nolin. Për atë çfarë i ka lënë letërsisë shqiptare mendoj se do të ishte në nderin e Ministrisë së Kulturës dekorimi i Pashko Gjeçit. Mendoj se këtë duhet ta bëjë tani në mënyrë që Pashko Gjeçi të mos ketë fatin e Vedat Kokonës dhe Isuf Vrionit të cilët u dekoruan pas vdekjes. Në fakt ky është një paradoks shqiptar, sepse më shumë janë të huajt që njohin vlerat tona se sa ne vetë. Përshembull, të dy përkthyesit që përmenda janë vlerësuar më parë nga të huajt e më pas nga ne. Kështu që them se është në nderin e Ministrisë së Kulturës të respektojë figura të njohura të letrave shqipe. Megjithesë edhe pa këtë respekt të istitucioeve, Pashko Gjeçi ka endur në vetminë e tij emrin që i siguron përjetësinë.

----------


## Brari

Krerë të lartë të shtetit, homazhe në nderim të përkthyesit të njohur të letërsisë së huaj në gjuhën shqipe

*Berisha: Pashko Gjeçi bëri të flasin shqip kryeveprat e letërsisë klasike*

Krerë të lartë të shtetit kanë nderuar paraditen e djeshme, figurën e përkthyesit të njohur të letërsisë së huaj në gjuhën shqipe, Pashko Gjeçin. Kryeministri i Shqipërisë, Sali Berisha, dhe Kryetarja e Kuvendit, Jozefina Topalli, kanë bërë homazhe mbi trupin e pajetë të njeriut që bëri të fliste shqip Dante Aligierin, Homerin e Gëten. Kryeministri Berisha vlerësoi veprën e Pashko Gjeçit dhe tha në mesazhin e tij për mediat se, "Gjuha shqipe, përkthimi, bota e letrave dhe e mendimit të kombit shqiptar ndahet sot, me njërin prej figurave më të shquara, me një korife të vërtetë të punës intelektuale, me burrin që bëri të flasin shqip kryeveprat e mëdha të letërsisë klasike. Pashko Gjeçi u nda nga jeta, duke lënë pas një trashëgimi të ndritur, një emër të madh, emrin e një prej shqiptarëve më të shquar, një gjeniu të vërtetë në shqipërimin e veprave kryesore antike greke e romake. Ai lë mbrapa shembullin e ndritur të përkushtimit të njeriut ndaj vlerave të familjes, shoqërisë dhe kombit". Gjatë homazheve dhe Kryetarja e Kuvendit, Jozefina Topalli nderoi përkthyesin e madh të letrave. Gjithashtu dhe Presidenti i Republikës, Bamir Topi, i ka shprehur sot ngushëllimet familjes Gjeçi për ndarjen nga jeta të përkthyesit dhe linguistit të shquar Pashko Gjeçi.

*Pashko Gjeçi, përkthyesi i kryeveprave botërore*

Përkthyesi i njohur, Pashko Gjeçi, i cili ka sjellë në shqip kryevepra të letërsisë botëror, si Komedinë Hyjnore të Dante Aligerit apo mrekullitë e greqishtes së vjetër, është ndarë nga jeta të mërkurën në mbrëmje në moshën 92-vjeçare. Homazhet në nderim të Pashko Gjeçit u zhvilluan dje, në hollin e Teatrit Kombëtar në Tiranë. 

Pashko Gjeçi u lind në Shkodër, në 7 shtator të vitit 1918. Ai mbaroi shkollën e Jezuitëve si dhe gjimnazin Jezuit në qytetin e lindjes. Fillimisht mësoi mirë italisht e më pas në gjimnaz, greqishten e vjetër dhe latinishten, gjuhë, në të cilat përktheu mrekullitë e letërsisë botërore. Fare i ri në moshë, kur ishte 16 vjeç, Gjeçi përktheu disa poezi të poetit italian Xhakomo Leopardi. 

Në vitin 1938, me gjysmë burse të siguruar nga qeveria e asaj kohe, regjistrohet në Fakultetin e Letërsisë dhe Filozofisë në Romë. Pashku gjithnjë kujtonte me kënaqësi leksionet e Prof. Ernest Koliqit edhe pse shoqërimi me të do t'i kushtonte 5 vjet burg. Më 15 korrik të vitit 1942 diplomohet Doktor në Letërsi. 

Pas kthimit në atdhe, më 4 shtator 1947 ndalohet me akuzën 'pjesëmarrje në grup kundër pushtetit'. Pas lirimit nga burgu e transferuan në Fushë-Krujë, ku punoi shumë gjatë për përkthimin e Komedisë Hyjnore, një përshkrim i udhëtimit fantastik të Dantes nëpër tri mbretëritë e përjetshme: Ferrit, Purgatorit dhe Parajsës. Në vitin 1960, u botua pjesa e parë e Komedisë, Ferri. Veprës nuk iu bë ndonjë jehonë e madhe në atë kohë, por ish-drejtori i Shtëpisë Botuese, Nasho Jorgaqi, thotë se, një shqipërim të tillë mund ta bënte vetëm Pashko Gjeçi. 

Menjëherë pas botimit të Komedisë Hyjnore, ai nisi të përkthente Odisenë, një punë që e përfundoi me sukses. Por, një tjetër kulm për përkthyesin ishte dhe "Fausti" i Gëtes, një vepër me një histori të gjatë që nga koha e komunizmit.

Gjithashtu, Pashko Gjeçi ka sjellë në shqip mrekullitë e greqishtes së vjetër, madje mund të thuhet se është i vetmi që e ka realizuar këtë gjë deri më sot.

*Njeriu i urtë që shqipëroi Danten, Homerin, Gëten*

Trupit të pajetë të njeriut të urtë e të ditur, Pashko Gjeçit, i dhanë zë dje miqtë dhe kolegët e tij. Nuk ka folur kurrë për veten, ndonëse ka përkthyer mjeshtrat botërorë të fjalës. Njeriu i mirë nuk mori nga kjo botë atë që meritonte, dhe ky do të mbetet një peng i pashlyeshëm në zemrat e miqve dhe të të afërmve të tij. 

Pashko Gjeçi është një ndër përkthyesit më të shquar të letërsisë botërore në gjuhën shqipe, pasi siç e vlerësojnë studiuesit, ai ka ngritur një shkollë krahasimi mes letërsisë botërore dhe asaj shqiptare. 

*
Mark Marku: Sot, Pashko Gjeçi ka përmasat e një akademie*

Pashko Gjeçi ishte një nga personalitetet më të mëdha të kulturës shqiptare. Ai ka përkthyer autorët më të njohur të letërsisë botërore. Ai duhet të vlerësohet për kontributin e rëndësishëm që i ka dhënë letërsisë, pasi përkthimi i Homerit, Dantes dhe Gëtes, janë akte të rëndësishme, të cilat e kanë afruar letërsinë shqipe me letërsinë botërore, pasi falë kontributit të tij këto vepra janë bërë pjesë e kulturës shqiptare. Sot, Pashko Gjeçi ka përmasat e një akademie.

*
Kolec Topalli: Ai ka lënë pas dhe shumë përkthime të tjera të pabotuara* 

Pashko Gjeçi është një nga intelektualët e shquar të vendit tonë, që ka punuar gjithë jetën dhe trashëgimia e tij mjerisht është ende e panjohur. Ai është përkthyesi i shkëlqyer i "Komedisë hyjnore", por ashtu si përktheu "Ferrin" e Dantes provoi dhe vet mbi kurrizin e tij ferrin komunist, njësoj siç ka shkruar në hyrje të Ferrit se, "këndej kalohet në qytetin e dhimbjes, këndej kalohet në dhimbjen pa kufi". Ai mbetet një figurë e dashur për të gjithë intelektualët dhe të gjithë popullin tonë, pasi ka lënë pas dhe shumë përkthime të tjera të pabotuara ende.


*Moikom Zeqo: Pashko Gjeçi krijoi një shkollë të përkthimit*

Pashko Gjeçi mund të quhet përkthyesi, që pati ndoshta arritjen më të madhe të një kryevepre të vështirë, që u bë emblema e jetës dhe e krijimtarisë, siç është "Komedia Hyjnore" e Dantes. Ai ishte një poliglot, një prej njerëzve më të mrekullueshëm që ka patur Shqipëria. Dhe sot ka mbyllur sytë ndoshta njeriu më i mirë, më i ndershëm, më modest, që quhet Pashko Gjeçi. Ai krijoi një shkollë të përkthimit. Ishte në njeri që pati një jetë në heshtje e disi të harruar. Por respekti ndaj tij duhet të ishte më i gjërë në rrafshin shtetëror, pasi figura si ai vijnë shumë rrallë në kulturën shqiptare. Sot, mund të them se me humbjen e tij u mbyll një epokë e rëndësishme, ajo e përkthyesve të mëdhenj të Shqipërisë. 


*Shpëtim Çuçka: Një figurë që mbi të gjitha vuri punën dhe detyrën qytetare*

Sot, me ndarjen nga jeta të Pashko Gjeçit, kulturës shqiptare i mungon një figurë që mbi të gjitha vuri punën dhe detyrën qytetare. Për formimin e karakterit të tij të plotë, si një njeri i urtë dhe i dashur, ai deri vonë ia dedikonte dhe kohës ku jetoi. Pasi, siç më pat thënë, ishte ajo që e ndrydhi dhe e bëri fjalëpak, e punë shumë. Ai gjithçka donte ta shprehte e tregonte me vepra, me modesti e me punë cilësore të paarritshme. Por fatkeqësisht, Pashko nuk arriti të vlerësohej siç duhej, ky nuk ishte mëkat i tij, por i kohës. Ai ishte një figurë e lënë pas dore, që nuk shijoi frytet e meritave të tij.

Ita SEMI



*Pashko Gjeçi, ose përjetësia e Mjeshtrit*

E Premte, 22 Janar 2010

Fatin e përjetësisë, me të cilën Zoti sfidoi egon për jetë të njerëzve, çfarë ëndërrojmë si trashëgimi të mbretërisë hyjnore - në kulm të këtij dimri, tani mund ta kuptojmë në dritë të së vërtetës, jo më si realitet biblik, por njerëzor, kur po përcjellim për në banesë të fundit Mjeshtrin Pashko Gjeçi. 

Përkthyesi i “Komedisë hyjnore” që kaloi rrathët e Dantes për ta ngritur qytetërimin tonë, u nda nga jeta në moshën 92-vjeçare, me një testament dëshmie të gjallë nga duhet shkuar për tek drita, e vërteta dhe jeta, kush është njeriu dhe mësuesi, mjeshtri dhe dija. Nga një shkrimtar i qe bërë pyetja; “Po sikur të ringjallej Dantja, mjeshtër?”. Buzëqeshja e Pashko Gjeçit i kishte fshirë sakaq çdo mund të rëndë, e kishte hapur atë njeri grusht për t’i dhënë fund habisë tonë, për një dimensionin e një mjeshtri se: “ndoshta, ndoshta do të bisedonim për ato gjëra të cilat unë nuk mundja t’i bëja dot më mirë”. 

Dashuria e këtij Mjeshtri ishte ndërgjegje, me të njëjtën providencë siç iu dha shqiptarëve të vegjël, të parritur drejt zgjatimit të jetës, që etjen e kishin aventura fëmijësh në përkthimin e “Odisesë” së Homerit. Kush jemi ne?! Në këtë përpjekje ky grusht njeriu në memorie nxënësish, miqsh, shkrimtarësh, kolegësh nxiti vetëdijësimin mes nesh dhe të tjerëve, aty ku i ndahet hendeku njeriut, midis jetës dhe vdekjes, midis harresës dhe përjetësisë. Dikur Gjergj Fishta tha për mjeshtrin: “Ajo grimca atje paska shkruar gjithë këtë artikull!”, kujtojmë se bëhej fjalë për botimin e shkrimit kritik të Pashko Gjeçit, “At Gjergj Fishta, poet satirik”. 

Ne quhemi gjuhë dhe sfida e saj i takon plejadës së mjeshtrit, e bashkë me to ky përkthyes i dha shqipes autoritetin e njohjes, çfarë e kemi të trashëguar sot si lëndë pasurore, e papërsëritshme duke i rezistuar për pesëdhjetë vjet “pushtimit” më të egër të shqipes, ajo e standardit të shpallur nga diktatura. Prandaj ka “pushuar” prej ’85-ës e deri në 2005 përkthyesi, kur pas gati 40 vjetësh ribotohet “Komedia hyjnore” dhe “Fausti”. Mbas ’90-ës, ashtu siç janë prekur të gjithë që e njohën, ku mjeshtri jetonte në një shtëpi bodrum diku tek Shallvaret, Pashko Gjeçi nuk arrinte dot të punonte më. E kishte mbyllur ciklin e punës së tij, por në të kundërt bota jonë akademike, intelektuale dhe ajo politike e “konservonte” memorien për të në heshtje. 

Për rastësi, a për ironi, botuesi Mehmet Gëzhilli tregon se janë gati për botim dora e fundit nga krijimtaria e Gjeçit, qoftë në përkthim, ashtu dhe në poezi dhe shkrime kritike. Dorëshkrimi i fundit që ka lënë Mjeshtri është “Andromaka” e Rasinit, që do të shohë botimin brenda këtyre gjashtë muajve, një vepër antike e përkthyer qysh në vitet ’70, por nuk ka parë asnjëherë dritën e botimit. Pas “Komedisë hyjnore”, Gëzhilli tregon se kjo vepër e Rasinit ishte më e dashura për përkthyesin, duke qenë se lidhej edhe me Ilirinë. Paralel me Gjeçin “Andromaka” pothuaj në një kohë në shqipe e sjell edhe përkthyesi Prokop Gjergo, ky i ndarë nga jeta dhjetë vite më parë. Të dy këta mjeshtra qëndronin përballë njëri–tjetrin me dinjitet. Po brenda këtij viti ishte parashikuar dhe do të botohet, libri me tre pjesë e Gjeçit ku pjesa e parë përfshin poezi dhe shkrime kritike, e dyta përkthime nga autorë botërorë dhe pjesa e tretë do të lidhet me gjithë këtë ngjarje që po ndodh, kush ka shkruar dhe çfarë do të thuhet pas vdekjes për Mjeshtrin. Ku në këtë çfarë do të tërheqë vëmendjen është portreti unikal që përkthyesi Shpëtim Çuçka i ka bërë Pashko Gjeçit si mësues, dishepull, dijetar, njeri dhe mjeshtri i shqipes. Gëzhilli e ka të drejtë entuziazmin prej botuesi, kur kujtojmë se është i vetmi që mori nismën për të ribotuar e botuar bibliotekën e Gjeçit, të gjitha të lidhura me të drejta autori qysh në gjallje të përkthyesit. 

Pashko Gjeçi lindi në Shkodër më 7 shtator të vitit 1918. Mbaroi shkollën e Jezuitëve si dhe gjimnazin Jezuit në qytetin e lindjes. Që në moshë të re, aty rreth vitit 1934, përktheu disa poezi të poetit italian, Xhakomo Leopardi. Në shkollë nisë të mësojë mirë italisht, më pas në gjimnaz, greqishten e vjetër dhe latinishten, gjuhë në të cilat përktheu thesaret e letërsisë botërore. Në vitin 1938, me gjysmë burse të siguruar nga qeveria e asaj kohe, regjistrohet në Fakultetin e Letërsisë dhe Filozofisë në Romë. Pashku gjithnjë do të kujtojë më pas me nostalgji leksionet e prof. Ernest Koliqit, edhe pse shoqërimi me të do t’i kushtonte atij në kohën e diktaturës jo pak, por 5 vjet heqje lirie. Më 15 korrik të viti 1942 diplomohet me gradën Doktor Shkencash në letërsi. Pas kthimit në atdhe, më 4 shtator 1947 ndalohet me akuzën “Pjesëmarrje në grup kundër pushtetit”. Në lirim e transferojnë në Fushë-Krujë, ku punoi shumë gjatë për përkthimin e “Komedisë hyjnore” të Dante Aligerit. Menjëherë pas botimit të “Komedisë hyjnore” nisi të përkthente një tjetër vepër të madhe të letërsisë botërore “Odisenë” e Homerit. 

Por përkthimi i Dantes do të përbënte një ngjarje jo vetëm për letërsinë, por edhe për kulturën tonë kombëtare. Dhe për këtë kontribut të jashtëzakonshëm gjithë shoqëria shqiptare në përgjithësi dhe kultura në veçanti i është mirënjohës profesor Pashko Gjeçi. 

Emri i Pashko Gjeçit i ka tejkaluar tanimë përmasat kombëtare, duke tërhequr vëmendjen dhe gëzuar respektin edhe të Presidentit italian, Çampi, i cili e ka dekoruar atë në vitin 2004 me dekoratën “Ordine de la stela, de la solidarita italiana”. Po ashtu Pashko Gjeçi është laureant edhe i disa çmimeve të tjera kombëtare dhe ndërkombëtare. 

Në kuadër të 90-vjetorit të lindjes, përkthyesi i shquar Pashko Gjeçi nderohet nga Ministria e Kulturës me Çmimin Kombëtar të përkthimit “Fan Noli”, për kontributin e madh dhe vlerat që ka përcjellë në kulturën shqiptare me përkthimin mjeshtëror të veprës “Fausti” të shkrimtarit të shquar gjerman, Gëte. 


Violeta Murati

standart

----------


## Kavir

Ndjese paste.
Kam shijuar Danten fale Pashko Gjecit.
I paarritshem. Vertet nje Noli i dyte.

----------


## petrol

"Megjithëse kurrë tamtamet nuk kanë rënë për të, Pashko Gjeçi bën pjesë ndër ata intelektualë që nuk e la veten të rrëmbehej nga ai pesëdhjetëvjetësh ndeshjesh të fëlliquara në emër të pushtetit."
''Me hipokrizine e injorancen krah per krah nuk shkohet  veçse në mynxyrë!"
Po kush qe ai ''engjëll" që i spiunoi dhe u doli deshmitar ne gjyqin politik  Prenk Kaçinarit e  Arshi Pipës o njerëz!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> *PERKTHYESI I RRETHUAR NGA HARRESA 
> 
> Pashko Gjeçi, të sfidosh duke heshtur* 
> 
> 
> Tamtamet e mediave nuk ranë dy javë më parë, edhe pse përkthyesi më i madh i gjallë i gjuhës shqipe kishte 84-vjetorin e lindjes. Askush nuk trokiti në apartamentin, te pallatet e Shallvareve, ku ngrys ditët Pashko Gjeçi. Për të bota e këtushme ka perënduar prej kohësh, rron vetëm në kujtesën e tij. Prej vitesh nuk e kujton më askush, as shoqëria e as miqtë e dikurshëm. E harruan që kur ra në burg, e gjithnjë i venin rrallë e më rrallë. I vetmi që grishte harresën ishte Eqerem Çabej.
> Sot shumkush e di në anën tjetër të vdekjes. Në këtë harresë më 7 qershor festoi edhe lindjen e tij. Megjithëse kurrë tamtamet nuk kanë rënë për të, Pashko Gjeçi bën pjesë ndër ata intelektualë që nuk e la veten të rrëmbehej nga ai pesëdhjetëvjetësh ndeshjesh të fëlliquara në emër të pushtetit.
> I rrethuar me heshtje endi shkronjë pas shkronje udhën drejt përjetësisë. Ndryshe nga shumë njerëz që rreken të ecin duke u zvarritur në emër të karierës, Pashko Gjeçi kurrë nuk e bëri këtë. Vepra që ai krijoi e ngjiti në majën e Olimpit të letërsisë shqiptare, edhe pse nuk është zvenitur kurrë me lavde dhe çmime. Përgjatë dyzet vjetëve ka jetuar në një dhomë shumë të ngushtë, sipër apartamentit të tanishëm. Aty ka përjetësuar emrin e tij, megjthëse në ngrysje të kësaj jete nuk ndihet mirë me shëndet. Këtë askush nuk e di. Ashtu siç pak vetë e dinë që "Komedia hyjnore" erdhi nga Pashko Gjeçi.
> 
> ...


E vertete.Shum shkrim i bukur.

----------


## PeterPan

Shume e bukur,te lumte Albo qe e sodhe ktu.

gjithashtu edhe ajo qe ka shkru Brari.

rrespekte.

----------


## petrol

Ne kete forum te nderuar  duhet  te shpaloset e verteta. Per te verteten njerezit kane dhene jeten ndaj nuk mund te lejojme qe ajo te neperkembet lehtazi sidomos kur flasim per eliten kombetare e cila parasysh po na modelohet  ne tipa   spiunesh  qe vrasin shoket  e shpallen nga klani shembull morali e talenti.  Ndaj do ta quaja kontrasti  vlere-antivlere.
 Ja nje rast kuptimplote:  Lexova ne  shkrimin e Dashnor Kaloçit Pashko Gjeçi: "Si e bëra Danten të flasë shqip" 

“Pasi mbaroi shkollën fillore me rezultate shumë të mira, ai u regjistrua në Kolegjin e Jezuitëve, të cilën nuk arriti ta mbaronte pasi në atë kohë u mbyllën shkollat fetare. Lidhur me këtë, Pashko Gjeçi dëshmon: "Pas mbylljes së Kolegjit të Jezuitëve të gjithë ne vazhduam mësimet në gjimnazin klasik të shtetit po në qytetin tonë të Shkodrës. Në atë kohë unë kisha shok të ngushtë Qemal Stafën me të cilin rrinim në një bankë. Po kështu përveç Qemalit, në klasën tonë kishim dhe Nikolla Shurbanin, Xhemal Brojën, Kol Ashtën, Arshi Pipën dhe Lazër Radin, me të cilët gjithashtu kam pasur një shoqëri të madhe”.
Dhe cfare shkruhet ne dosjen  Arshi Pipa për denimin e tij:
http://www.albanovaonline.com/text/d...pakacinari.htm
(Gjykata) Për të gjitha këto, bashkërisht dhe pjesërisht në kundërshtim me prokurorin, në bazë të ligjes së sipërme vëndosi:1. Prenkë Kaçinari, me privim lirije për jetë, konfiskim të pasurisë së tij të luajtëshme dhe të paluajtëshme.
  2. Arshi Pipa, me 20 vjet privim lirije.
3. Hysen Ballhysa, me 15 vjet privim lirije.
4. Pashko Gjeçi, me qenë se u tregua shumë i sinqertë para Gjyqit dhe deponoi vullnetarisht jo vetëm fajsinë e tij, por edhe të shokve të tij pjestarë të po një organizate, i akordohën shkaqe lehtësore në konformitet me nenin 45, të ligjes 382, dt.12 dhjetor 1946, dhe vendosë: dënimin e tij me 5 vjet privim lirije.
Dashnor Kaloçi  shkruan:
Pashko Gjeçi dëshmon: "Gjatë asaj kohe që punoja si mësues i letërsisë në qytetin e Durrësit, unë kisha miqësi të ngushtë vetëm me familjen e Jusuf Vrionit, të cilët si shumë familje të tjera nga Tirana i kishin internuar atje. Në atë kohë përveç mësimdhënies, isha zgjedhur dhe kryeja edhe funksionin e Kryetarit të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve për degën e Durrësit. Nuk e di se si ndodhi por mbaj mënd se atje më arrestuan, gjoja si i implikuar në një organizatë e cila kishte për qëllim të përmbyste më dhunë pushtetin komunist në Shqipëri. Kjo gjë ishte e gjitha e sajuar nga Sigurimi i Shtetit ashtu si dhe ajo organizatë për të cilën akuzohesha se bëja pjesë, pasi unë nuk isha marrë asnjëherë me politikë. Në atë kohë përpara meje arrestuan dhe Arshi Pipën po me të njëjtën akuzë siç më kishin arrestuar mua. Gjyqi më dënoi me pesë vjet burg.
Pasi e mbaroi së përkthyeri poetin e famshëm italian, Pashko Gjeçi u konsultua me mikun e tij të ngushtë Llazar Siliqi, i cili i sugjeroi që t'i bënte një letër Enver Hoxhës, ku t'i parashtronte të gjitha problemet që kishte. Për këtë Pashko Gjeçi kujton: "Në atë kohë i shkrova një letër Enver Hoxhës ku i bëja të ditur se kisha në dorë përkthimin e "Komedisë Hyjnore" të Dante Aligerit dhe se për përfundimin e saj kisha nevojë që të studjoja në Bibliotekën Kombëtare në Tiranë dhe të konsultohesha me kolegë e studjues për t'u marrë mendimet. Pas asaj letre Enver Hoxha dha urdhër që unë të transferohesha në Tiranë, ku të më bëhej dhe pashaportizimi. …Pashko Gjeçi lidhur me peripecitë që kaloi për të botuar përkthimin e Dantes, që u bë i mundur vetëm në sajë të ndërhyrjes së Enver Hoxhës. Pasi "Komedia Hyjnore" pa dritën e botim në gjuhën shqipe, Pashkon e sistemuan me punë si profesor në Universitetin e Tiranës, ku ai dha lëndën e latinishtes deri sa ajo u hoq nga programi mësimor në fillimin e viteve 70-të. 
Pse me kete moral “elitar”  do te krenohemi ne  shqiptaret?! 
Sa spiune te sigurimit do te vazhdojne te kurorezohen mbi gjakun e martireve e nderin kombetar?
Apo do te kemi disa standarte gjykimi klanore? Une per vete them:
“Po re nder qen e ujq, shpejt dil nga rreshta, Ujku te çan, qeni të mbush me pleshta”

----------

